# New Pegasus War of the worlds Martian based on the 2005 movie



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just saw this one over at culttvmans site slated to come out at the end of the year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

That looks great I want one. Are they going to make a war machine from the 2005 movie?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tonyray said:


> Are they going to make a war machine from the 2005 movie?


Your best bet is to Contact Pegasus and ask them


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

love it!.. the base with the bear is a nice touch!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a terrific idea.I wonder what size it is though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Whoever built that number did a samn fine job. Yep I'm in for one. I liked the movie too come to think of it.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

The alien is supposed to be 7 inches tall, according to CultTVman website. 

Also, there are images of a box for the war machine from the 2005 movie that were displayed at various hobby shows by Pegasus, so I'd guess they are planing that kit as well.

Sean


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Forgot this info:freak:
War of the Worlds Alien Creature from Pegasus Hobbies comes from the 2005 movie. This 1:8 scale figure is 7 inches when built. It is made of vinyl, with semi poseable plastic limbs and a styrene base. It comes with two neck parts to build in different poses.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I believe they are going to have two kits (different scales) for the Tri-pods from the '05 movie.
Rob


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

This was discussed last week in the Science Fiction Modeling section.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=302407

Actually, I've noticed that a lot of science fiction stuff gets posted here instead of, or in addition to, over there. Are there members here who never visit the SciFi Modeling board? I'm not trying be critical or sarcastic. I'm genuinely curious. If anybody here doesn't go over there, why not? Again, just curious.

As for this alien figure kit, I love it. Another home run from Pegasus! 

And yes, there will be an '05 Tripod (in 1/144 scale as both a model kit and a pre-built). Both the alien figure kit and the Tripod kit were announced last year in October, at the iHobby show if I recall correctly. Unfortunately, it looks like there may be a delay getting the Tripod released. Someone in a thread over on the SciFi board reported that he had visited the Pegasus store and spoken with one of the guys that works with getting the kits made. The guy told him that the Tripod, and the M.L.E.V.-5 Mars Lunar Explorer kit, were the most complex kits they had tried to create so far, and it was taking longer than expected. But when ever they get released, it will be worth the wait because Pegasus rocks!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking for myself, I don't go over to the scifi forum very often. I'm not really in to sci fi though I should pay more attention there- there's some great builds there...
I think a kit like this one falls more in to the figure modelling genre so I can't see a problem posting it here. It's a figure kit more than a scifi kit.

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Modeling BB's*

This is THE ONLY one i follow. If it doesn't get posted here i just don't see it. With a little time as i have to get on the BB's, it get's confusing when you are posting to 3 or more boards. One stop shopper i guess. 
Cliff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

tr7nut said:


> This is THE ONLY one i follow. If it doesn't get posted here i just don't see it. With a little time as i have to get on the BB's, it get's confusing when you are posting to 3 or more boards. One stop shopper i guess.
> Cliff


...not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I check out the sci fi board now and then but its usually star trek and star wars crap, which I hate. I have zero interest in those, Babylon 5, etc.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I am a scifi fan before my being a classic horror fan. But it has to be good scifi, I read a lot of scifi books so I frequent the scifi board as well. I've always liked the vehicles and the hypothetical that border on the realistic are particularly interesting to me. Pegasus has a number of other vehicle kits coming soon for those who like them. Some movie based products and some kits just based on classic scifi aliens and spacecraft.

Bob K.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks great!! Too bad the film sucked.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Disagree....film was good....Tom Cruise sucked!

As for the kit....LOVE IT!!! Will definately be getting one or two of those!
And if they make the new/old War Machines....I guess they are based on the comic version...I'll be getting that as well.

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I loved the film too.The story is basically HG Well's,perhaps with a modern twist but still,and the special effects are great.Don't confuse hating Tom Cruise as an actor,to the value of the film itself.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I like the Movie and also like the fact that they gave a cameo appearance at the end to two the Original Stars of the Pal W.O.W Movie.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I check out the sci fi board now and then but its usually star trek and star wars crap, which I hate. I have zero interest in those, Babylon 5, etc.


Same here...I can only take so much accurizing discussion of those subjects...kind of kills it for me.

I'm a figure guy anyway!

MMM


----------

